# Sliding scale pricing table:



## mdshunk (Mar 13, 2005)

$0.00 to $0.49 x 6
$0.50 to $0.99 x 5.75
$1.00 to $1.49 x 5.5
$1.50 to $1.99 x 5.25
$2.00 to $2.49 x 5
$2.50 to $2.99 x 4.75
$3.00 to $3.99 x 4.5
$4.00 to $4.99 x 4.375
$5.00 to $5.99 x 4.25
$6.00 to $6.99 x 4.125
$7.00 to $7.99 x 4
$8.00 to $8.99 x 3.75
$9.00 to $9.99 x 3.625
$10.00 to $19.99 x 3.5
$20.00 to $29.99 x 3.375
$30.00 to $39.99 x 3.25
$40.00 to $49.99 x 3.125
$50.00 to $59.99 x 3
$60.00 to $69.99 x 2.75
$70.00 to $79.99 x 2.625
$80.00 to $89.99 x 2.5
$90.00 to $99.99 x 2.333
$100.00 to $139.99 x 2.25
$140.00 to $169.99 x 2.166
$170.00 to $199.99 x 2
$200.00 to $239.99 x 1.855
$240.00 to $269.99 x 1.823
$270.00 to $299.99 x 1.789
$300.00 to $349.99 x 1.75
$350.00 to $399.99 x 1.725
$400.00 to $499.99 x 1.6875
$500.00 to $749.99 x 1.6
$750.00 to $999.99 x 1.55
$1,000.00 to $1,499.99 x 1.5
$1,500.00 to $1,999.99 x 1.45
$2,000.00 to $2,999.99 x 1.4
$3,000.00 to $4,999.99 x 1.35
$5,000.00 to $9,999.99 x 1.3375
$10,000.00 to $24,999.99 x 1.3333
$25,000.00 to $49,999.99 x 1.33
$50,000.00 to $99,999.99 x 1.3


----------



## RobertWilber (Mar 5, 2006)

What is this for?
I must have missed the source thread.
thanks


----------



## boman47k (Oct 13, 2006)

Could it be : (cost) .49 X 6 = price ?


----------



## [email protected]&R (Jul 26, 2005)

RobertWilber said:


> What is this for?
> I must have missed the source thread.
> thanks


I believe it means anything that costs between say $1.50-$1.99 gets multiplied by 5.25 to figure auctual sales price rather then just shooting 20% markup across the board. That way the more it costs the less the markup.


----------



## ABLE1 (Apr 30, 2005)

MD,

I understand what your trying to show but WOW!! Since I did not see any related post can you tell me(all) is this an actual price list or just a almost price list to demonstrate how it works????


Thanks,

Les


----------



## [email protected]&R (Jul 26, 2005)

ABLE1 said:


> MD,
> 
> I understand what your trying to show but WOW!! Since I did not see any related post can you tell me(all) is this an actual price list or just a almost price list to demonstrate how it works????
> 
> ...


This did just kinda pop up outa nowhere


----------



## mdshunk (Mar 13, 2005)

If you supply a receptacle that costs you 48 cents at the supply house, you multiply that by 6 to get your selling price of $2.88

If you supply a motor starter that costs you $438.44, then you multiply that by 1.6875 to get your selling price of $739.87

This sliding scale keeps you competitive, I've found.


----------



## ABLE1 (Apr 30, 2005)

mdshunk said:


> If you supply a receptacle that costs you 48 cents at the supply house, you multiply that by 6 to get your selling price of $2.88
> 
> If you supply a motor starter that costs you $438.44, then you multiply that by 1.6875 to get your selling price of $739.87
> 
> This sliding scale keeps you competitive, I've found.



MD.

Beleive me when I say "I do understand the Sliding Scale." Although my scale is a different on the low side when balanced against this one.

So then, what is your response to the customer that just had a two bulbs replaced in a flourescent fixture and the cost of materials is $20.00 plus $60.00 (or so) labor for a total bill in the $80.00 range.

Or as I am about to install 3 each 277 Volt 400 Watt Hi-Bay HPS ballast with Reflectors that by the Sliding Scale would be $312.75 each or $938.25 plus 6 man hours @ $60.00 for a total invoice of $1298.25.

Don't give away the farm here but do you stick to this "Sliding Scale" for ALL customers??? Or do you have a different scale for different customers such as Residential Scale and Commerical Scale????

I may need to start re-thinking my pricing of sorts.

Thanks for sharing.

Les


----------



## mdshunk (Mar 13, 2005)

I use that scale for everyone. My price list on the trucks has only our wholesale costs. Reason being, the customer will pay more for (for instance) 12-2 if they only got 10 feet installed versus 250 feet installed, using that sliding scale. I think that wire and cable is the only item that I give the "quanity discount" on, so-to-speak. If a person needs 20 receptacles, they're still gonna get priced "by the each". 

To extrapolate for your use, if you used 3' of Cat5e to make a patch cable, your cost might be 18 cents, and it would sell for 1.08 - a bargain in anyone's book. If you used 75 feet for a new jack, your cost might be $4.50, and it would sell for $19.69. 

I'm certainly not trying to twist anyone's arm into using such a sliding scale, but it works well for me to cover costs for the bother of smaller items. If you used a straight "double everything" to cover yourself on smaller items, you'd price youself out of the market on the more expensive stuff. Do as it pleases, but this works well for me. Just thought I'd share.

[$80 for me to send someone to change two lamps? 20 bucks for two lamps? Sounds just about right]


----------



## boman47k (Oct 13, 2006)

I can see this working in the electrical trade. If I did that on paint, might price myeself right out of a job. Example: 5 gal. = $550. I do see where it can be modified to a given situation, and I like that.


----------



## ABLE1 (Apr 30, 2005)

mdshunk said:


> I use that scale for everyone. My price list on the trucks has only our wholesale costs. Reason being, the customer will pay more for (for instance) 12-2 if they only got 10 feet installed versus 250 feet installed, using that sliding scale. I think that wire and cable is the only item that I give the "quanity discount" on, so-to-speak. If a person needs 20 receptacles, they're still gonna get priced "by the each".
> 
> [$80 for me to send someone to change two lamps? 20 bucks for two lamps? Sounds just about right]


Ok, so taking this one step further. If you had a project that had a lot of different small (cost) items that the individual item may cost $2.45 each. By the sliding scale they would then be $12.25 each. But to complete the project there is a need for 125 total peices. that would make the cost of materials at $1531.25 with your cost at $306.00. 

Would you then reconsider and use the $306.25 X 1.75 = $535.94

Not trying to be nit-picky but just trying to understand.

Again thanks for sharing.

Les


----------



## mdshunk (Mar 13, 2005)

Since I do mostly service, the sliding scale is mostly for service. I bid slightly differently, using assembly costs before applying the markup. Plumbing, electric, and HVAC are odd ducks among the contracting trades, as there is a defined difference between they way you run "service" and the way you run "construction". Yourself, being a low voltage contractor, are pretty much in the same boat. Your example in your last post is pretty much how I'd bid new work. For service, I'd be selling them "by the each". From your example, $1500 bucks buying them off the service truck, $500 bucks as part of some bid.


----------



## ABLE1 (Apr 30, 2005)

mdshunk said:


> Since I do mostly service, the sliding scale is mostly for service. I bid slightly differently, using assembly costs before applying the markup. Plumbing, electric, and HVAC are odd ducks among the contracting trades, as there is a defined difference between they way you run "service" and the way you run "construction". Yourself, being a low voltage contractor, are pretty much in the same boat. Your example in your last post is pretty much how I'd bid new work. For service, I'd be selling them "by the each". From your example, $1500 bucks buying them off the service truck, $500 bucks as part of some bid.


Ok, that makes sense. Very helpful. Being a "low voltage contractor" is only part of what I do. I have a couple of customers that know my capabilities and ask me to some of the other stuff. I am now getting the idea that they know they are getting a very good deal. That may have to change somehow. 

Enjoy your weekend and don't blown off the hills up there. It's gonna get windy today and more tomorrow.

Later,

Les


----------



## boman47k (Oct 13, 2006)

Ooops! I see I ran the wrong numbers.


----------



## donb1959 (Dec 9, 2004)

MD,
Would this work for the paint trade. Very interesting concept for me.

Say my total matierials ran 600.00 for a job, my selling price would be 960.00 or 960.00 + 600.00? 960.00+600.00=1560.00?

Although an interesting concept for me my sliding scale % would need to be higher....much higher.


----------



## mdshunk (Mar 13, 2005)

donb1959 said:


> MD,
> Would this work for the paint trade. .


I have no idea. I was kicked out of the painting forum area the other day. You'd have to ask a painter.


----------



## boman47k (Oct 13, 2006)

From reading this thread, I'm thinking the 1.6 is just markup on materials. Cost of material X 1.6 added to the labor cost. I see that as 60pc markup on material only. No effect on labor.


----------

